# موسوعة الضواغط - Compressors



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*إخوانى المهندسين الميكانيكين الأعزاء ، قررت بعون الله أن أعمل موسوعات كاملة فى كل فروع الميكانيكا والباب مفتوح للجميع للمشاركات ، وستكون الموسوعات كالتالى :- 
​


موسوعة الهيدروليك وميكانيكا الموائع - Hydraulics & Fluid Mechanic


موسوعة الضواغط - Compressors


موسوعة الطلمبات - Pumps


موسوعة السيارات والمحركات - Vehicles & Engines 


موسوعة مكافحة الحريق - Fire Fighting


موسوعة خدمات المياة والسباكة - Water Services & Plumbing



موسوعة الصرف الصحي والمعالجة - Sewage & Treatment


موسوعة الديناميكا الحرارية وإنتقال الحرارة - Thermodynamics & Heat Transfer


موسوعة التصميم الميكانيكى والرسم - Mechanical Design & Drawing


موسوعة المعلومات العامة - General Knowledge


موسوعة التوربينات والغلايات - Turbines & Boilers


موسوعة الطيرات والمحركات النفاثة - Jet Engines


موسوعة التحكم الآلي - Automatic Control


موسوعة علم المعادن ومقاومة المواد - Metallurgy & Strength of Materials 


إذا رأيتم أن هناك موشوع فى الميكانيكا لم أكتبه أرجو الإقتراح وشكرا 
​
وعلى بركة الله نبدأ والله ولى التوفيق ، 
​
=========​
*


----------



## زيد جبار (21 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكم لجهودكم واتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (21 مارس 2009)

كبداية أقدم لكم كتاب أكاديمى جيد فى الضواغط 

Compressor Handbook
------------------------------------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------------------------
CHAPTER 1
COMPRESSOR THEORY
---------------------
رابط التحميل 
--------------------------------------------------
http://www.tntup.com/file.php?file=2d154b4513183324dcfeeb043fcf78e1
-----------------------------------------------------​


----------



## زيد جبار (23 مارس 2009)

انا مهتم جدا بهذا الموضوع وانتظر المزيد . مع تحياتى لكم


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (24 مارس 2009)

*Chapter 2*




----------------------------------------------------
رابط التحميل

http://ifile.it/qrd8mle

رابط آخر 

http://file13.9q9q.net/Download/21147796/60052_02.rar.html


​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 مارس 2009)

*Chapter 3*

Chapter 3




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
رابط التحميل 

http://ifile.it/0ijr5de
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
​


----------



## م/ بندر العرجي (27 مارس 2009)

اكمل والله يجزاك بالخير


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 مارس 2009)

*Chapter 4*





رابط التحميل

http://ifile.it/13bqhev


​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 مارس 2009)

*Chapter 5*






http://ifile.it/raktup9​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (29 مارس 2009)

*Chapter 6*





رابط التحميل

http://ifile.it/pya39s4

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (1 أبريل 2009)

*chapter1,2,3,4,5,6*

chapter 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6
مرة أخرى

http://ifile.it/zlytah2

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (1 أبريل 2009)

*chapter 7, 8, 9, 10*

chapter 7, 8, 9, 10

http://ifile.it/zm56wvd
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*chapter 11, 12, 13, 14, 15*

chapter 11, 12, 13, 14, 15


http://ifile.it/ds5e0tq
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

*chapter 16, 17, 18, 19, 20*

chapter 16, 17, 18, 19, 20

http://ifile.it/bm5qnw3
​


----------



## علاء محسن علي (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ مصطفى لدي مجموعة من الضواغط اذا حبيت ان ارسلها الى كل المشاركين 
مع الشكر:63:


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 أبريل 2009)

الأخ المهندس / علاء محسن علي

تستطيع مشكورا إضافة ماتشاء 
فالموسوعة للجميع 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (4 أبريل 2009)

*chapter 21, 22, 23*

chapter 21, 22, 23

http://ifile.it/ou4qcmz
​


----------



## marfi (6 مايو 2009)

شكراً يا بطل !! موضوع هام و مفيد و كتب حلوة و مجهود متميز


----------



## 1q1q (6 مايو 2009)

*الى اكل*

احتاج تقرير عن الصمامات في المضخة


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (7 مايو 2009)

بقية الكتاب
بالمرفقات
​


----------



## USMBscorpion (7 مايو 2009)

مرسي اخي الكريم ..............


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (7 مايو 2009)

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## sbaheh_t (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 مايو 2009)

وهذا كتاب صغير 
بالمرفقات ​


----------



## kamal Nashar (13 مايو 2009)

*شكرا لكم لجهودكم واتمنى لكم التوفيق*​


----------



## محمد المدار (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك


----------



## shoooo (5 سبتمبر 2009)

يا ريت تقدمو صور وفيديو علشان المبتدئين


----------



## مهنديان (6 سبتمبر 2009)

والله يا اخي هذا جهد عظيم اسال الله منك القبول وبارك الله فيك


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## طه على حمد (24 يناير 2010)

الله حاجة حلوة اوىاوىاوى


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (6 مارس 2010)

*Compressors and Modern Process Applications*

أقدم لكم كتاب 

Compressors 
and 
Modern Process Applications

(1)

http://www.mediafire.com/?zvitzmzjyyz
​


----------



## jouini87 (9 مارس 2010)

رائع جدا،بارك الله فيك موسوعات مفيدة جدا


----------



## esam1556 (9 مارس 2010)

اى مهندس ممكن اتكلم معاه عن التكييفات


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 مارس 2010)

*(2)*

Compressors 
and 
Modern Process Applications

(2)


http://www.mediafire.com/?nnzhxw2wwjx​


----------



## dilyaro (10 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 مارس 2010)

Compressors 
and 
Modern Process Applications

3 

http://www.mediafire.com/?n2mfawtgzmy

​


----------



## fokary (10 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## afgh (10 مارس 2010)

مش شغاله الروابط
ارجو المعذره
وحل هذه المعضله
وشكرا لمجهودكم الوافر


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 مارس 2010)

​


----------



## eng.zahid (24 يوليو 2010)

شي اكثر من راااائع .... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chatze58 (6 أغسطس 2010)

machkoor akhi


----------



## طه حسين راجح (6 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## طه حسين راجح (6 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## عبداللطيف ابوبلطه (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## وائل البحراوى (24 أبريل 2011)

عيزين ملف جاهز للتنزيل


----------



## فيصولي (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
اتمنى ان تدرج موضوع calorifugaege وموضوع chaudrenrier


----------



## سلام نعيم سلمان (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك والله يوفقك


----------

